# Need Aruba help



## DebBrown (Feb 24, 2016)

We've never been so I'm not sure what to expect.  Can I assume it is best to stay on the beach?  We just got a II confirmation for Caribbean Palm Village which appears to be about a mile inland.  I like the idea of a smaller resort where I don't have to fight for beach chairs but not sure if this is ideal.  All the reviews are old and not particularly positive.

So I'm about to give this unit back but want some ideas of better choices and what to consider.  Thanks!


----------



## gmarine (Feb 24, 2016)

DebBrown said:


> We've never been so I'm not sure what to expect.  Can I assume it is best to stay on the beach?  We just got a II confirmation for Caribbean Palm Village which appears to be about a mile inland.  I like the idea of a smaller resort where I don't have to fight for beach chairs but not sure if this is ideal.  All the reviews are old and not particularly positive.
> 
> So I'm about to give this unit back but want some ideas of better choices and what to consider.  Thanks!




I would not stay at CPV. Nice resort but I wouldnt want to stay inland while on a Caribbean island.  I would definitely not take that resort. You want to be on the beach in Aruba.  There are plenty of nice resorts. If you want to avoid crowds then consider the resorts that are not on Palm Beach.  The resorts on Eagle beach are quieter and the Renaissance is a terrific resort with its own private island.


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 24, 2016)

gmarine said:


> I would not stay at CPV. Nice resort but I wouldnt want to stay inland while on a Caribbean island.  I would definitely not take that resort. You want to be on the beach in Aruba.  There are plenty of nice resorts. If you want to avoid crowds then consider the resorts that are not on Palm Beach.  The resorts on Eagle beach are quieter and the Renaissance is a terrific resort with its own private island.



Thanks!  I'll throw this one back and check the map for others.  

Deb


----------



## sun&fun (Feb 24, 2016)

Agree with gmarine about finding a resort on the beach. Depending on the time of year, Palm Beach resorts and hotels can be very congested. Eagle Beach is beautiful and the resorts are quieter. My favorite is Costa Linda.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 24, 2016)

Since you started the thread.....I could use some help also!

We have a week confirmed at Marriott Ocean Club (hoping to eplus into Surf).

A few questions:
1.  I wasn't planning no renting a car.  Taxi to/from airport.  Bus or walk to restaurants or downtown area.    Maybe rent a car one day to explore island.   Would anyone suggest against this?

2.  ATV tour.   We would like to go, but we would have a 10 YO child with us.  Has anyone been on one?  Safe for a passenger?  I have watched some of the jeep tours and noticed a lot of bouncing around.  Not sure if ATV is really "off roading" 

3.  I would like to eat at a few nicer restaurants.  But, my picky 10YO will be tough feeding.  (and it irks me to pay huge money for a plate of pasta)  I have read on a couple sites that people stop at Subway for kid and bring the sandwich to the restaurant.  Is this acceptable there?   I would never do that in the states.

Would also welcome any and all tips for this Aruba newbie!!!


----------



## Weimaraner (Feb 24, 2016)

mdurette said:


> Since you started the thread.....I could use some help also!
> 
> We have a week confirmed at Marriott Ocean Club (hoping to eplus into Surf).
> 
> ...



1. Sounds like a good plan. I've gone on trips where we rented a car for entire week and others without. Friends rented car for a day or two.. Last trip we opted for no rental and just used cab for grocery store and to a couple far away restaurants. We hired a driver for a few hours ($40/hr?) and had him take us to zoo, ostrich farm, donkey sanctuary. Easy to explore island and they drive on right.

2. I'm anti ATV and have no experience on tour. Ocean Club/ Surf Club has Kids club if you want to do adults only. I've heard positive things about jeep tours. Fyi for boat trip, Black Pearl has been recommended.

3 I never heard of the Subway thing. My 8yo travels with me to Aruba. We found plenty of places she enjoyed eating. Aruba is super family friendly. I've seen families with young ones at every restaurant. I just avoid romantic places like Flying Fishbone. They do have Parents Night Out for romantic night.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks for the reply.

Another question:  Is there a grocery within walking distance to Ocean Club?


----------



## Weimaraner (Feb 25, 2016)

mdurette said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Another question:  Is there a grocery within walking distance to Ocean Club?



No you need to take cab to Ling & Sons or Superfoods.it's not too much...a couple dollars more on way back since there are bags involved. I've heard Ling will deliver but they don't list items on their website.


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 25, 2016)

Two good Aruba websites - www.aruba-bb.com and www.aruba.com.

Absolutely no to the ATV with a child.   Our then 17 year old flipped one in Aruba and was in really bad shape.  Broke wrist, etc.


----------



## Squan66 (Feb 27, 2016)

We did the Aruba Sunrise Tour this year.  It was more of a super sized golf cart.  It was a blast.  
http://www.arubasunrisetours.com


----------



## lumpy (Feb 28, 2016)

We are heading back there for our second trip in April, looking forward to it.   The is no need in my mind to rent a car for a whole week, take a taxi from the airport for $30 each way.  The bus goes up the beaches to downtown every day for very cheap and there are some stores to grocery shop on that route.

you can do explorations if you like atv's jeeps and the like.  Don't do the bus tour, not much really to  see.  plan your day around the beaches and then a nice dinner somewhere.


----------



## JMSH (Feb 28, 2016)

Super Foods is the closest grocery store to Ocean and or Surf Club...taxi one way is $8


----------



## deemarket (May 17, 2016)

*We like to have a car in Aruba*



lumpy said:


> We are heading back there for our second trip in April, looking forward to it.   The is no need in my mind to rent a car for a whole week, take a taxi from the airport for $30 each way.  The bus goes up the beaches to downtown every day for very cheap and there are some stores to grocery shop on that route.
> 
> you can do explorations if you like atv's jeeps and the like.  Don't do the bus tour, not much really to  see.  plan your day around the beaches and then a nice dinner somewhere.



We returned from a 13 night trip to the Marriott Surf Club on 5/13 and we rented a car from Tropic Car Rental on recommendation from a Tugger - Thank you.  Cost was total $355.  Dennis was very easy and timely on email, phone call and pick up and return.  We like having a car.  Don't have to wait for a taxi when we are out or wait for a bus.  We are on vacation and that it is a time saver. We were able to park in the garage under the building too all but a couple of times.


----------



## turkel (Jul 19, 2016)

*Rent a Jeep*

We rented a Jeep 4x4 for 1 of our 2 weeks in Aruba. Worth every penny. The cost was $416 from Royal car rental good service older model beat up cars. As SO said we drove it like we Stole It. Had so much fun on the backside of the island we went several times. An excursion in a Jeep is $98/person so it was a bargain for the 4 of us!


----------



## Bac0s (Jul 29, 2016)

We stay at the Ocean Club with a 10 year old and a 13 year old and prefer it to what we see at the Surf Club. SC seems nice but so.many.people. 

We rented from Tropic. 187 for a week, driving is easy. We figured between the airport round trip and taxis to the store and restaurants, it wouldn't cost much more to have the car at our disposal and its come in so handy. 

We rented a jeep for one day and drove around the unpaved side of the island ourselves. It was a blast.


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 29, 2016)

We rent from Top Drive every Christmas and New Years.  They are wonderful to work with.


----------



## turkel (Jul 29, 2016)

ilene13 said:


> We rent from Top Drive every Christmas and New Years.  They are wonderful to work with.



I definitely saw a lot of cars from Top Drive when we were there. Theirs cars and Jeeps looked newer and in good shape.

We did find it odd that every rental car was labeled with the company it was rented from. TOURIST here! We personally liked Saint Martin better, never had a problem, but they recommend not making your rental an obvious rental due to possible theft. 

Not really a good idea to us to wear a target, I am actually lucky SO didn't have his security  hat on in Aruba.


----------



## amycurl (Jul 29, 2016)

I *heart* the Arubus. We tend to rent a car for maybe a day or two to do some touring on our own, but that's it. The Arubus takes us every place else we want to be.


----------

